# Tivyside Hunt information please



## claire1234 (2 October 2008)

Hi all!
Does anyone have any information on hunt dates and locations for this Autumn/Winter for the Tivyside Hunt as I would like to ride out on a few?
Any contact information would be greatly appreciated as well.
thanks
c


----------



## Law (2 October 2008)

There is a Facebook group with a contact email on it- might be worth a try  

http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=10460275078


----------

